# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) حصري :  برامج أيفون بروابط ipa مكركة

## essam3m

اليوم سأقدم لكم مكتبة كاملة تتوفر على جميع البرامج التي تحتاجونها مكركة بصيغة IPA اضافة الى أشهر و أفضل الألعاب العالمية للأيفون  *الIPA هي الصيغة الرئيسية لتطبيقات الأيفون و التي تنصب على الجهاز من خلال برنامج iTunes* *و لكن الIPA المكركر غير قابل للتنصيب بواسطة iTunes*  *لذلك . فقبل بدأ المكتبة . سأعمل شرحا لطريقة تنصيبها*    *1. الأيفون الخاص بك يجب أن يكون Jailbroken .*    *2. الان تحتاج الى برنامج Appsync . لتنصيبه . ادخل الى Cydia . اضغط على Manage ثم على Sources*   *3. اضغط على Edit ثم Add ثم أكتب السورس التالي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ثم اضغط على Add Source* ***   . الان و بعد تنصيب السورس . ابحث على +AppSync For 4.0 . ثم قم بتنصيبه . الان سيتم عمل باتش للMobileInstallation     * الان سيصبح بامكانك تنصيب التطبيقات المكركة على أيفونك . فقط حمل برامجك . و نصبها عن طريق iTunes و لن تحصل على أية رسائل خطا الموضوع منقول للامانه

----------


## essam3m

سنبدأ مكتبة البرامج

----------


## narosse27

اسمح لي ابدي اعجابي بقلمك وتميزك واسلوبك الراقي وتالقك

----------


## MRTANJAWI

i need some app plz where is the labriry

----------


## salmir

i need some app plz where is the labriry

----------


## midoelmassry

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## haider1

مشكوووووووووور

----------


## bob123

مشكوووووووووور اخي

----------


## bigsatt

أين هي البرامج

----------


## AYMAN_AFROTTO

thank you

----------

